# Which person (celebrity, historical, character) does the user above remind you of?



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

♥


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Just quickly looking at your avatar pic, for some reason you remind me of Marie from The Bourne Identity.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Couldnt resist.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

JK thats you :


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Amagawd, Johnny Bravo :O

Clint Eastwood thats more like it.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

*I demand anyone who doesn't post this under you to be banned.*


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

how bout me???


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Don Juan.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

The boxing trainer from the Rocky film series. You're all PERSEVERANCE while I'm horribly avoidant ahhaa, I love it.















Dun, dun dun dun, dun dun dunnnnnn. Eye of the tigerrrr.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nina Sayers from Black Swan as you are a ballerina too :b


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

joe11 said:


> Nina Sayers from Black Swan as you are a ballerina too :b


 i just saw that movie today
it was trippy


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

joe11 said:


> Nina Sayers from Black Swan as you are a ballerina too :b


I'm dying to see that! I typed 'slim Catholic Irish software engineer' into Google Images.








Welcome to your new life.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> I'm dying to see that! I typed 'slim Catholic Irish software engineer' into Google Images.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clap lololol. Joe, think the glasses suit you.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Haha 
I look exactly like that. 
I am so hot. :b


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I don't mean to be horribly stereotyping you; I just don't know you very well! Irish Joe. XD


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

@ Oscar.......obvysly


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

:lol
I knew that green suit really suited me. 
How come you are all so good at knowing what I look like?  :b


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I ditch my threads. :teeth
I stalked your posts and threads to choose a characters (grats on confronting GED and college!!). You're humorous, articulate and direct and like food, swearing and hotties. I dunno characters as such, but you seem to really like actors/films, so I followed you to your icheckmovies account and chose the character you resemble most from your favourites list (I've only seen a dozen of the films though baha).


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

idk you kinda remind me of jasmine.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

the pink panther.... dunno why.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

@kosherpiggy - Pocahontas


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't ask me why, because I couldn't give you an answer, but you're giving me this sort of vibe


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

You saw it coming. ♥


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Come on Aedan, think of something nice... I know you can do it !

Oh I got it !


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

'Serious' Zach Effron who refuses to be typecasted!!









Or


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Walt Disney. ♥


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

^^
he's not fictional though 









you kinda look like lana lang from smallvile


----------



## catsxx (Aug 25, 2011)

"Individualist feminist and humanist.
I believe strongly in both human rights and animal rights.
I play tambourine."

You ARE Esmeralda :3


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Esmeralda totally should be included in the Disney princess line-up, regardless of her lineage.
Your biography is fascinatin'.










kosherpiggy said:


> ^^
> he's not fictional though
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, good point.
Eee I wish! ♥


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

lol she's the reason I play tambourine haha.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> Esmeralda totally should be included in the Disney princess line-up, regardless of her lineage.
> Your biography is fascinatin'.
> 
> 
> ...


agreed. i actually believe every disney heroine should be a princess. :3









Max from Where the Wild Things Are cuz that's your location


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

: D


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

You have brown eyes, are 20 or 21, are an American artist. I love Lilla Perry.










kosherpiggy said:


> agreed. i actually believe every disney heroine should be a princess. :3
> 
> Max from Where the Wild Things Are cuz that's your location


OH MY GOD me too!!!! Especially Alice. I'm obsessed with Disney princesses. I drew a few friends and I in their image a year or two ago. I'm still waiting for a princess with long black hair, brown eyes and ambiguous ethnicity. Until then, shotgun Belle! She's totally my favourite because, though she isn't vapid or defined as a helpless, pretty damsel in distress (Snow White, Cinderella, Aurora), but she's not particularly useful either (Mulan, Jasmine). It's a safe medium while preserving what the old, patriarchal Disney values ahaha. And she's so darn pretty. 
I love Max. ♥ Ctrl + S.


----------



## catsxx (Aug 25, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> You have brown eyes, are 20 or 21, are an American artist. I love Lilla Perry.
> 
> OH MY GOD me too!!!! Especially Alice. I'm obsessed with Disney princesses. I drew a few friends and I in their image a year or two ago. I'm still waiting for a princess with long black hair, brown eyes and ambiguous ethnicity. Until then, shotgun Belle! She's totally my favourite because, though she isn't vapid or defined as a helpless, pretty damsel in distress (Snow White, Cinderella, Aurora), but she's not particularly useful either (Mulan, Jasmine). It's a safe medium while preserving what the old, patriarchal Disney values ahaha. And she's so darn pretty.
> I love Max. ♥ Ctrl + S.


Esmeralda was always my favorite. She also had the best outfit.
I love Alice! Also Belle, Mulan, and Aurora. I love old disney so much.
By the way you're a really good artist. You drew that?? Wow. I'm jealous, my drawings are the worst.

Erm, Vanessa Carlton's not exactly fictional, but from your picture you resemble her :3


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> OH MY GOD me too!!!! Especially Alice. I'm obsessed with Disney princesses. I drew a few friends and I in their image a year or two ago. I'm still waiting for a princess with long black hair, brown eyes and ambiguous ethnicity. Until then, shotgun Belle! She's totally my favourite because, though she isn't vapid or defined as a helpless, pretty damsel in distress (Snow White, Cinderella, Aurora), but she's not particularly useful either (Mulan, Jasmine). It's a safe medium while preserving what the old, patriarchal Disney values ahaha. And she's so darn pretty.
> I love Max. ♥ Ctrl + S.


lol thats pretty funny haha
and you're a good artist


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

you say you like to daydream and that reminds me of peter pan and you kind of resemble her in your pic :]


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Awww, thanks you two! :heart I draw with a mouse. :afr At least, drew. I gave up since I figured drawing without a tablet was a dead end.
You resemble Selma Hayek to me. Hues, heart-shaped face, high cheekbones. I'll fix the title so Selma Hayek doesn't question the reality of her existence baha.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/your-favourite-disney-princesses-142489/ ~Official~ poll. :heart


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Chuck's sister.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> Awww, thanks you two! :heart I draw with a mouse. :afr At least, drew. I gave up since I figured drawing without a tablet was a dead end.
> You resemble Selma Hayek to me. Hues, heart-shaped face, high cheekbones. I'll fix the title so Selma Hayek doesn't question the reality of her existence baha.


haha thank you :3


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

(because of the username)


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure why, but your user pic reminded me of Regina Spektor. ^^


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

your hair reminds me of kat dennings 











Ragana said:


> (because of the username)


thank you :]
piglet means a lot to me


----------



## catsxx (Aug 25, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


> you say you like to daydream and that reminds me of peter pan and you kind of resemble her in your pic :]


I never thought about that. But we both do want to be mothers and have the same hair and eyes...  So yes!

And I still say you are Esmeralda for real.  That's the closest person I can think of.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i guess zooey deschanel a bit haha



catsxx said:


> I never thought about that. But we both do want to be mothers and have the same hair and eyes...  So yes!
> 
> And I still say you are Esmeralda for real.  That's the closest person I can think of.


one of my friends say i look like wendy too cuz i told her i want to work as a face character at disney and she said i could be belle or wendy. they have a stupid height requirement though . i probably fit wendy better since im really short.

thank you :].


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp (Aug 13, 2012)

just from avatar i think of


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Avi has big eyes, so I went to Elijah Wood.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

james dean was first person i thought of.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

You remind me of Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Jenna from Awkward.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

First thought...Olivia Williams from Rushmore


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Enrique Iglesias :b


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Kristen Stewart


----------

